# Meetings > Δοκιμές >  Site survey AWMN2048 Νικαια -Πειραιάς

## jstiva

Πειραιάς - Νίκαια. Δυστυχώς όχι πολύ καλή θέα και το κυριότερο κλειστή προς την πλευρά του Macrx. Φωτό δυστυχώς όχι γιατί μας έπιασε η νύχτα...
silic-elgar αλήθεια που είναι?
Ο papashark από τον προφήτη πανταχού παρών όπως και το XWMN που τώρα έφτασε και στον Πειραιά.... Υποπτεύομαι ότι είναι το ίδο ΑΡ που είδα την Παρασκευή και στο Κουκάκι...

----------


## MerNion

Αυτο το ΝΤ1 το επιασα και εγώ απο παπάγου. Είναι το ιδιο (εχει ίδια MAC)Καινούριο WISP μας βρήκε τωρα;  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## jstiva

Τώρα πρόσεξα ότι το ΑΡ του Ripper είναι ...Αργυρούπολη...  ::  12.1 χιλιομετρα...

----------


## dti

> Αυτο το ΝΤ1 το επιασα και εγώ απο παπάγου. Είναι το ιδιο (εχει ίδια MAC)Καινούριο WISP μας βρήκε τωρα;


Πρόκειται για ap της ΕΥΔΑΠ. Από έγκυρη πηγή έμαθα οτι πρόκειται για Breezecom  ::  
Μάλιστα τους έχουν βγει και προβληματικά λένε οι πληροφορίες μου...

----------


## dti

> silic-elgar αλήθεια που είναι?


Είναι στη Ν. Σμύρνη, κοντά στο τέλος της Ελ. Βενιζέλου, στα όρια με Π. Φάληρο, node #470, αποκομμένο από το υπόλοιπο awmn καθ' όσο γνωρίζω.

----------


## JS

Απο όσο ξέρω έχει σχεδόν αποσυρθεί (στρατός ή κάτι τέτοιο).
Έχει μόνο μια κεραία που μολύνει την περιοχή.
Αν βλέπει elgar και έχει όρεξη για bb link υπάρχει λύση. Βλέπει κάποιον άλλον κεντρικό απο πειραιά μεριά ;

----------


## jstiva

> Απο όσο ξέρω έχει σχεδόν αποσυρθεί (στρατός ή κάτι τέτοιο).
> Έχει μόνο μια κεραία που μολύνει την περιοχή.
> Αν βλέπει elgar και έχει όρεξη για bb link υπάρχει λύση. Βλέπει κάποιον άλλον κεντρικό απο πειραιά μεριά ;


Ο κόμβος αυτός είναι σε ταράτσα φίλου, δικός μου θα είναι αν γίνει...βλέπει και προφήτη...Μιλάς για ΒΒ elgar - προφήτη?

----------


## Ripper_gr

> Τώρα πρόσεξα ότι το ΑΡ του Ripper είναι ...Αργυρούπολη...  12.1 χιλιομετρα...


Καλα το dlink και να το επιανες δεν επεζε τπτ διοτι οπος καταλαβα χωρις ενχιριση δεν παιζι!
Τωρα με το Cisco που παιζο στα 14+6δβ κερεα με ποιανης?

----------


## papashark

O προφήτης δεν βλέπει elgar....

----------


## jstiva

> O προφήτης δεν βλέπει elgar....


 Τουτέστιν μεθερμηνευόμευνον? Θέλει μήπως να τον δει?

Ripper πότε το έβαλες το Cisco? Εγώ ήμουν εκεί Κυριακή βραδάκι..
Για να σου απαντήσω πρέπει να πάω πάλι..

----------


## papashark

Εάν δεν πάει το βουνό στον προφήτη, θα πάει ο προφήτης στο βουνό  ::  

Κοινώς εάν δεν φύγει το βουνό από πίσω, τότε θα πρέπει να μετακομίσει το ΑΡ για να δει τον elgar....

----------


## jstiva

> Εάν δεν πάει το βουνό στον προφήτη, θα πάει ο προφήτης στο βουνό  
> 
> Κοινώς εάν δεν φύγει το βουνό από πίσω, τότε θα πρέπει να μετακομίσει το ΑΡ για να δει τον elgar....


Η Νίκαια όμως τους βλέπει και τους δύο...Μήπως θέλουν καμμιά γνωριμία για να προχωρήσει το συνοικέσιο....  ::

----------


## papashark

Ναι, ο Προφήτης είναι σε ηλικία γάμου  ::

----------


## jstiva

> Ναι, ο Προφήτης είναι σε ηλικία γάμου


Αμα βοηθήσεις λιγάκι μπορούμε να κάνουμε το γάμο... λοιπόν...
 ::   ::

----------

